# Csv timelines



## krrish.ram (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi all, what are the timelines for csv extension these days. There were times where the outcomes received in 2 weeks. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

krrish.ram said:


> Hi all, what are the timelines for csv extension these days. There were times where the outcomes received in 2 weeks. Thanks in advance.


 About 5 days on average. But wont take more than 2 weeks.


----------



## krrish.ram (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks again Jollem. Thought the process had slowed down due to Covid.


----------



## victor_2020 (Mar 12, 2020)

jollem said:


> About 5 days on average. But wont take more than 2 weeks.


Mine was received at DHA mid July 2020, and still there


----------



## krrish.ram (Jan 14, 2015)

victor_2020 said:


> Mine was received at DHA mid July 2020, and still there


Hi Victor, did you apply here in RSA ? Vfs southafrica started operating only in October. May be the timelines depends on country which the applications filed? Not sure though.


----------



## victor_2020 (Mar 12, 2020)

krrish.ram said:


> Hi Victor, did you apply here in RSA ? Vfs southafrica started operating only in October. May be the timelines depends on country which the applications filed? Not sure though.


 I am renewing my 1 year CSV, and i applied mid March 2020, then got an SMS in July that my Outcome is ready. Wen i got to RIvonia they said DHA requested back my application and if I track now its saying "Application received at DHA on 20July 2020" ....no update yet


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

victor_2020 said:


> I am renewing my 1 year CSV, and i applied mid March 2020, then got an SMS in July that my Outcome is ready. Wen i got to RIvonia they said DHA requested back my application and if I track now its saying "Application received at DHA on 20July 2020" ....no update yet


 That's an extremely unusual scenario. I've actually never heard of DHA requesting back applications. Did the people at VFS say this happens often or explain why?


----------



## victor_2020 (Mar 12, 2020)

I did not get any explanation, i thought since i got the sms that DHA received but now its more than 6 months. I wrote and email but did not get any response. Is there a way i can follow-up?


----------



## krrish.ram (Jan 14, 2015)

3 weeks and counting for CSV renewal. Applied in RSA. Waiting for outcome.


----------



## tkUser (Nov 18, 2020)

krrish.ram said:


> 3 weeks and counting for CSV renewal. Applied in RSA. Waiting for outcome.


did you eventually get it or you're still waiting. I just want to get an idea of how long it's taking these days?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2020)

victor_2020 said:


> I did not get any explanation, i thought since i got the sms that DHA received but now its more than 6 months. I wrote and email but did not get any response. Is there a way i can follow-up?
> 
> View attachment 98552


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2020)

victor_2020 said:


> I did not get any explanation, i thought since i got the sms that DHA received but now its more than 6 months. I wrote and email but did not get any response. Is there a way i can follow-up?
> 
> View attachment 98552


Hello, I am in the same situation. I submitted an application for Critical Skills Visa in March 26, 2020. I received a notification that my Application has been received at DHA on 07 July 2020. Whilst the time line for processing Critical Skills Visa, as per vfs and dha, is 20 working days, but there has not been any feedback or update. What is a viable route to fast track/ follow-up?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2020)

Hello, I submitted an application for Critical Skills Visa in March 26, 2020 in Cape Town. I received a notification that my Application has been received at DHA on 07 July 2020. Whilst the time line for processing Critical Skills Visa, as per vfs and dha, is 20 working days, but there has not been any feedback or update. What is a viable route to fast track/ follow-up? Many thanks for your assistance!


----------



## victor_2020 (Mar 12, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> Hello, I submitted an application for Critical Skills Visa in March 26, 2020 in Cape Town. I received a notification that my Application has been received at DHA on 07 July 2020. Whilst the time line for processing Critical Skills Visa, as per vfs and dha, is 20 working days, but there has not been any feedback or update. What is a viable route to fast track/ follow-up? Many thanks for your assistance!



I only got 1 email response below:

_Thank you for writing to the Department of Home Affairs Contact Centre.

Please be advised that the reasons why it returned back to Home Affairs are not updated, and as soon as the application is finalized you will receive notification.

Kind regards,_

Please let me know if you managed to follow-up....


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2020)

victor_2020 said:


> I only got 1 email response below:
> 
> _Thank you for writing to the Department of Home Affairs Contact Centre.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update victor! 

Up to this point, I do not know whether my application has been finalized or not. I previously sent an email to vfs to query, but i never received any feedback. Maybe, I should send an email to home affairs; hoping to receive a feedback.


----------



## krrish.ram (Jan 14, 2015)

tkUser said:


> did you eventually get it or you're still waiting. I just want to get an idea of how long it's taking these days?


 I eventually obtained renewed CSV visa after 4 weeks. please note mine was renewal and applied in RSA. but only issued for 1 year  conditions says as below : can anyone explain about these conditions? Can I apply for PR ? Can I change Employer? Can I renew again ? can I apply for change of conditions with another employer?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2020)

krrish.ram said:


> I eventually obtained renewed CSV visa after 4 weeks. please note mine was renewal and applied in RSA. but only issued for 1 year  conditions says as below : can anyone explain about these conditions? Can I apply for PR ? Can I change Employer? Can I renew again ? can I apply for change of conditions with another employer?
> View attachment 98666


Hey Krrish, congrats for your positive outcome! As far as i know, the 1 year CSV/permit is renewable once. 

1.I suppose; you can apply for a permanent residency now. 

2.If you have graduated in South Africa, you can apply for permanent residency (i know of an acquaintance who after graduating, he applied for a CSV without any job offer, he was granted a 1 year CSV, and after that he filed in for his Permanent Residency, he successfully obtained it.) 

All the best with that


----------



## victor_2020 (Mar 12, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for the update victor!
> 
> Up to this point, I do not know whether my application has been finalized or not. I previously sent an email to vfs to query, but i never received any feedback. Maybe, I should send an email to home affairs; hoping to receive a feedback.



Hi, 

I called the presidential hotline 3 weeks ago and they investigated the issue. I kept calling every week and yesterday was told that my Outcome is ready. I collected today......


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2020)

This is a good news indeed -Victor. 
QUOTE="victor_2020, post: 15209248, member: 1741498"]
Hi,

I called the presidential hotline 3 weeks ago and they investigated the issue. I kept calling every week and yesterday was told that my Outcome is ready. I collected today......
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Jyoti Ranjan Dash (Jan 17, 2018)

victor_2020 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I called the presidential hotline 3 weeks ago and they investigated the issue. I kept calling every week and yesterday was told that my Outcome is ready. I collected today......



Hi, What is the presidential hotline number, please let us have it so that I can also check regarding my Son's visa application please


----------

